# 2006 Yamaha 50 2 stroke



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Can the snap back spring be removed from the tiller throttle control? 

My Etec did not snap back when let go. I would like to set it up that way. 


thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

Are you sure it wasn't supposed to be removed during the tiller conversion? When I did the conversion on my Merc 40hp it was supposed to be removed. (I wasn't sure but after looking at a dozen scamatics and making a few phone calls I figured it out.) Hope that helps. Evan


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks Spruce 

I did not read in the instructions. I will need to call the dealer.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Do you not have a friction adjustment on the tiller? There should be a little plastic collar with an adjustment screw to adjust the friction on the throttle shaft. 

63D-42126-00-00 friction clamp
6X4-48154-00-00 knob


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> Do you not have a friction adjustment on the tiller? There should be a little plastic collar with an adjustment screw to adjust the friction on the throttle shaft.
> 
> 63D-42126-00-00 friction clamp
> 6X4-48154-00-00 knob


i do buddy, thanks


----------

